# Moving to San Miguel



## cherirae (Aug 30, 2012)

In the process of gathering information about possible move to San Miguel. I will be in San Miguel for five days later this month and hope to optimize my visit to better plan for a future move. Would appreciate any information re: accessing medical care for expats, rent vs purchase, best way to have personal belongings moved into Mexico, best places to look for housing that would optimize assimilating into the culture of Mexico and specifically San Miguel - in other words, I don't want to find myself living in a "little America", hidden costs in making this move from U.S to Mexico, and any other info I may need. Thanks for any and all info & suggestions.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

cherirae said:


> In the process of gathering information about possible move to San Miguel. I will be in San Miguel for five days later this month and hope to optimize my visit to better plan for a future move. Would appreciate any information re: accessing medical care for expats, rent vs purchase, best way to have personal belongings moved into Mexico, best places to look for housing that would optimize assimilating into the culture of Mexico and specifically San Miguel - in other words, I don't want to find myself living in a "little America", hidden costs in making this move from U.S to Mexico, and any other info I may need. Thanks for any and all info & suggestions.


Around the Mercado Ignacio Ramírez and the Mercado de Artesanías there are a lot of middle class neighborhoods with all the amenities. It's close to everything, no car needed, not many expats--may be the kind of area you're seeking. I really like it that whole area.

I'm not there right now, and there are names this area is known by, but I forget. (Maybe someone else can fill in for me.). You can easily find it on your own, when you get there.

Rent vs Buy? I'd say rent first for a year or so until you've had a chance to get to know the area, and other areas too.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

That area is actually part of centro. If I were to go back to San Miguel, I'd start with Guadalupe near Aurora Arts complex, then Gaudiana, San Antonio & maybe Independencia.
I think that you should always rent 1st as there are a lot of tradeoffs that you need make based on your likes/dislikes. As with the above, I like parts of centro but normally too noisy for my taste. If you want to stay away from more heavily expat, I'd avoid Balcones, Atascadero & Ojo de Agua.


----------



## cherirae (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks DNP .... I will visit both of those areas when I'm in SMA


----------



## cherirae (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks conklinwh - I just added your suggestions to my list!


----------



## cherirae (Aug 30, 2012)

Have secured fully furnished rental in SMA for six months and will arrive at the first of the year. I am confused re: regulations, customs, duties on items that I can bring with me as a 180 day tourist. I understand there have been some recent changes. I need to purchase a new imac for my work. What can i bring into Mexico as a tourist? I will be flying in and would like to bring my computer or perhaps purchase it in Mexico, whatever is most cost effective. I understand there is an Apple store not far from SMA. I'm hoping to relocate to SMA on a more permanent basis.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

cherirae said:


> Have secured fully furnished rental in SMA for six months and will arrive at the first of the year. I am confused re: regulations, customs, duties on items that I can bring with me as a 180 day tourist. I understand there have been some recent changes. I need to purchase a new imac for my work. What can i bring into Mexico as a tourist? I will be flying in and would like to bring my computer or perhaps purchase it in Mexico, whatever is most cost effective. I understand there is an Apple store not far from SMA. I'm hoping to relocate to SMA on a more permanent basis.


There are no official Apple stores in Mexico. There are several Authorized Apple retail/repair places. You can order from apple.com/mx online for delivery in Mexico. I purchased an iMac this way about a year ago. Keep in mind that the apple.com/mx prices include all tax when comparing prices. Some of the Apple products are actually cheaper in Mexico, i.e. Time Capsule and Airport Extreme, when taxes and duty are considered. If you buy in the US, taxes are added and you may pay a duty entering the country. I believe laptops are allowed but a desktop computer like the iMac might be subject to duty if you get a red light and they check.


----------



## cherirae (Aug 30, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> There are no official Apple stores in Mexico. There are several Authorized Apple retail/repair places. You can order from apple.com/mx online for delivery in Mexico. I purchased an iMac this way about a year ago. Keep in mind that the apple.com/mx prices include all tax when comparing prices. Some of the Apple products are actually cheaper in Mexico, i.e. Time Capsule and Airport Extreme, when taxes and duty are considered. If you buy in the US, taxes are added and you may pay a duty entering the country. I believe laptops are allowed but a desktop computer like the iMac might be subject to duty if you get a red light and they check.


Thanks TundraGreen - It seems to make more sense to purchase computer from apple.com/mx and have delivered to me.


----------



## cherirae (Aug 30, 2012)

Where can I access clear, current information on regulations for expats in Mexico? I am coming as tourist for 180 days with intention of relocating to SMA and don't understand the FMM v FM2 v FM3. When I research online I don't know if I'm reading the current regulations or the previous regulations. I also don't know why one would have an FM2 vs FM3


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The FM2/3 designations are old ones. Now, they are Inmigrante and No Inmigrante. However, new rules are overdue, but promised within the next 30 days. If that happens, you will still enter on an FMM tourist permit and, before it expires, apply for a 'Tarjeta de Residencia Temporal', a four year visa which leads to a 'Tarjeta de Residencia Permanente' upon its maturity.
Financial requirements will probably not change, at least by much. Stay tuned for details, early in November, and avoid convusion by disregarding old postings on the subject.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> The FM2/3 designations are old ones. Now, they are Inmigrante and No Inmigrante. However, new rules are overdue, but promised within the next 30 days. If that happens, you will still enter on an FMM tourist permit and, before it expires, apply for a 'Tarjeta de Residencia Temporal', a four year visa which leads to a 'Tarjeta de Residencia Permanente' upon its maturity.
> Financial requirements will probably not change, at least by much. Stay tuned for details, early in November, and avoid convusion by disregarding old postings on the subject.


I wasn't sure if "convusion" is convulsion or confusion. Either could occur from reading old posts on visas.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Sorry about that. I can't see what I write these days. Maybe my fingers have 'gone phonetic'.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Sorry about that. I can't see what I write these days. Maybe my fingers have 'gone phonetic'.


My bad. I was trying to be funny not make fun of you. Good luck with the surgery.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

cherirae said:


> Where can I access clear, current information on regulations for expats in Mexico? I am coming as tourist for 180 days with intention of relocating to SMA and don't understand the FMM v FM2 v FM3. When I research online I don't know if I'm reading the current regulations or the previous regulations. I also don't know why one would have an FM2 vs FM3


I know that a lot of people posting here will scoff at me but for the 1st time, I would acquire help with the INM process. There are a number of good people in San Miguel that make the process very simple & easy for a very small payment.
Person that I use is tracking the new process for me as we will return in December. If you want her name, send me a PM. She will meet and discuss in centro for no charge. You can then decide how you want to proceed.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> I know that a lot of people posting here will scoff at me but for the 1st time, I would acquire help with the INM process. There are a number of good people in San Miguel that make the process very simple & easy for a very small payment.
> Person that I use is tracking the new process for me as we will return in December. If you want her name, send me a PM. She will meet and discuss in centro for no charge. You can then decide how you want to proceed.


I won't scoff! The first time I applied for my FM3, I used an excellent immigration lawyer here in Mexico City to get it for me, even though I speak Spanish fluently and am no stranger to the difficulties of dealing with Mexican government bureaucracies. My situation was a little out of the ordinary, and I didn't want to risk having my application turned down. After that initial application process, renewing my visa on my own has been fairly straightforward, but I don't regret the pesos I spent on the lawyer the first time around.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> I won't scoff! The first time I applied for my FM3, I used an excellent immigration lawyer here in Mexico City to get it for me, even though I speak Spanish fluently and am no stranger to the difficulties of dealing with Mexican government bureaucracies. My situation was a little out of the ordinary, and I didn't want to risk having my application turned down. After that initial application process, renewing my visa on my own has been fairly straightforward, but I don't regret the pesos I spent on the lawyer the first time around.


You may not, but a lot will!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> You may not, but a lot will!


It's not as though I'm rolling in pesos, but it was a good investment in my future life in Mexico.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> It's not as though I'm rolling in pesos, but it was a good investment in my future life in Mexico.


As with a lot of things in life, I view as a "make/buy" decision. There are a lot of things that I could do if I wanted to spend the time but sometimes it just isn't worth it to me. Now I do understand that a lot of people have a very different view on where they fall on the make/buy scale and I respect that as well.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

conklinwh said:


> I know that a lot of people posting here will scoff at me but for the 1st time, I would acquire help with the INM process. There are a number of good people in San Miguel that make the process very simple & easy for a very small payment.
> Person that I use is tracking the new process for me as we will return in December. If you want her name, send me a PM. She will meet and discuss in centro for no charge. You can then decide how you want to proceed.


For a newbie, I think it makes a lot of sense to utilize the services of a facilitator/professional ... at least for the first, initial year's visa application. Succeeding years, as people become more familiar with the country and the Mexican brand of burocracy, the matters could be handled by the individual. Though, for the relativley small fee many of the facilitators charge for assisting ... for many of us it makes sense to continue to use them, year after year after year. :clap2:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Facilitators should be used with caution and lots of local advice, also to be taken with a grain of salt. Locally, we have had instances of false documents forged in collusion between IMSS employees and facilitator's employees, as well as false driver's licences provided by 'facilitators', some even letting folks think they were lawyers.
Better to study the rules, learn the procedures and do it yourself. It will insure correct documents and be much less expensive. Don't get me wrong; there are very good and very honest facilitators, but you must be able to determine which is which and who is who.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Facilitators should be used with caution and lots of local advice, also to be taken with a grain of salt. Locally, we have had instances of false documents forged in collusion between IMSS employees and facilitator's employees, as well as false driver's licences provided by 'facilitators', some even letting folks think they were lawyers.
> Better to study the rules, learn the procedures and do it yourself. It will insure correct documents and be much less expensive. Don't get me wrong; there are very good and very honest facilitators, but you must be able to determine which is which and who is who.


Maybe in Mexico City, there are no or few "facilitators" to help people deal with the INM bureaucracy. In my case, I paid for the services of a highly-experienced lawyer who certainly was on the up and up. What are facilitators anyway and what sort of expertise do they offer to their clients?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Facilitators should be used with caution and lots of local advice, also to be taken with a grain of salt. Locally, we have had instances of false documents forged in collusion between IMSS employees and facilitator's employees, as well as false driver's licences provided by 'facilitators', some even letting folks think they were lawyers.
> Better to study the rules, learn the procedures and do it yourself. It will insure correct documents and be much less expensive. Don't get me wrong; there are very good and very honest facilitators, but you must be able to determine which is which and who is who.


Key is word of mouth as you said. A lot of these people have been in business for many years with a good success rate. Always a risk but as with anything you need understand that you have ultimate responsibility and that you are hiring a facilitator. We discuss each step so that we understand the process and have been very pleased.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Relocating to SMA*



cherirae said:


> In the process of gathering information about possible move to San Miguel. I will be in San Miguel for five days later this month and hope to optimize my visit to better plan for a future move. Would appreciate any information re: accessing medical care for expats, rent vs purchase, best way to have personal belongings moved into Mexico, best places to look for housing that would optimize assimilating into the culture of Mexico and specifically San Miguel - in other words, I don't want to find myself living in a "little America", hidden costs in making this move from U.S to Mexico, and any other info I may need. Thanks for any and all info & suggestions.


Hi Cherirae;

To answer a few questions that have not been answered yet for you. The gal from Mineral de Los Pozos with her great post even filled you in on what Fracciamientos (neighborhoods) to look for.

1. Medical Care; You can't get on IMSS Seguro Social Medical System until you have a FM2 or 3
Visa. In the mean time you can go on-line and get Med. Ins. that will cover you in Mexico. I
know about 10 years ago, I had to get same for teaching a class in Melbourne, Australia. I got
temporary travel Medical Insurance through American Express and it was reasonable, even 
included paying for an Air Ambulance.

2. Best places to look for housing have been answered for you. I, 3rd the suggestion to only
rent first for a year. Once you live there you'll learn of lot better choices for housing to your 
liking for less money. What if your neighbor gives semi-monthly parties for one of the Political
Parties until 10 AM the next morning? Definite cause to want to move.? Amenities, amenities
amenities I preach for retiree's. Once you find the perfect set up you probably won't be able
to get you to move even if they beat you with a stick. That's my situation.

3. Moving things to Mexico. You should be able to take your Lap Top even on an Visitors Visa.
Contact your Airline you're going to fly in on and ask them if it's permissible - they should know
especially if they are a Mexican Carrier. You'll only be able to move your household stuff
(the part you want to take) if you have a FM2 or 3 Visa.

I think a lot of people move too much stuff to Mexico. First off, don't expect your dark wood
Colonial Furniture to fit in down here. It's more pastels, tropical feel furniture. Excepting for
recently bought top of the line quality USA manufacturer of appliances, maybe your favorite
recliner couch, that they don't readily have down here, and some knick knacks to make you
feel it's still your home? We'll instead I'd buy most of your furnishing down here. You'll get
used to and like your equipales chairs, and love picking things up throughout Mexico to
furnish your house Mexican Style. Take a drive over to Tonala suburb of Guadalajara which
is about 12 blocks square of almost all the crafts made in Mexico at very cheap prices. I
mean dishes sets, hand carved furniture from Michoacan, vases, mirrors, wall decorations
you name it, they probably have it. And that's only about 4.5 hours from SMA.

PS don't bring new appliances like washer/dryers that all computerized. They don't have
the parts down here and it may be a couple of years until they do. That according to our
long time repairman.

Good luck, and have fun with your new adventure.

Cuyler


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Maybe in Mexico City, there are no or few "facilitators" to help people deal with the INM bureaucracy. In my case, I paid for the services of a highly-experienced lawyer who certainly was on the up and up. What are facilitators anyway and what sort of expertise do they offer to their clients?


When I use the description "facilitator" I'm including a couple of services:

1. An attorney experienced in immigration matters.

2. Someone who walks you through the forms necessary for filing and then obtains from you the answers to the questions and who types the answers onto the forms.

Facilitators are found all over Mexico City where government offices are. Including within a stones throw of the INM principal office. You may have to ask around or look around. They're there. Good immigration attorneys are best found by personal recommendation of trusted sources.

These types of services, attorneys and facilitators are located throughout the country, from what I see.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> Facilitators are found all over Mexico City where government offices are. Including within a stones throw of the INM principal office. You may have to ask around or look around. They're there. Good immigration attorneys are best found by personal recommendation of trusted sources.


I found my lawyer through an expat friend who had used his services when he got into a bit of trouble with INM. Nothing, serious but he needed the help of a professional to get things straight. This friend is very cautious about spending money (to put it mildly!), so if he praised this lawyer, I figured he was really, really good, and he was. He was also not out to gouge every peso that he could from his clients. When it was time for my first visa renewal, I called his office to make an appointment to see him about a couple of questions I had. Instead, I was connected to his assistant, who answered my questions over the phone gratis.


----------



## cherirae (Aug 30, 2012)

cuylers5746 said:


> Hi Cherirae;
> 
> To answer a few questions that have not been answered yet for you. The gal from Mineral de Los Pozos with her great post even filled you in on what Fracciamientos (neighborhoods) to look for.
> 
> ...


Cuyler, thanks so much for all the great info. and wishes for luck and fun. It is a great new adventure!

- cherirae


----------



## ValRomx (Nov 12, 2012)

Cherirae,

I flew to San Miguel from California at the beginning of November and brought my laptop and no one asked any questions, and no one has ever asked about it. I'm renting in Santa Julia about 2 km from El Centro, on a hill: 20 minutes walk downhill, 30 minutes walk uphill. On my path I see only Mexicans and it isn't until I get near the Biblioteca that I begin to see norteamericanos in any number.

Other suggestions for colonias that have been made are also good.

Feel free to pm if you want additional info.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

ValRomx said:


> Cherirae,
> 
> I flew to San Miguel from California at the beginning of November and brought my laptop and no one asked any questions, and no one has ever asked about it. I'm renting in Santa Julia about 2 km from El Centro, on a hill: 20 minutes walk downhill, 30 minutes walk uphill. On my path I see only Mexicans and it isn't until I get near the Biblioteca that I begin to see norteamericanos in any number.
> 
> ...


Not really sure where Santa Julia is but expect that I've seen the sign.
Is it outside the curacol above Mega?
How about on the hill across the bypass from Hospital de la Fe or on the road past Aurora heading toward Dolores where you bear right up the hill.

You are right about laptop. My wife & I each carry computer with us and in some 20 roundtrips over almost 10 years, we have never been questioned.
Expect different if still in the box.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> You are right about laptop. My wife & I each carry computer with us and in some 20 roundtrips over almost 10 years, we have never been questioned.
> Expect different if still in the box.


We've always been able to bring in one laptop per person. It says right on the FMM that you're allowed "one laptop or a notebook/omnibook or similar".


----------



## ValRomx (Nov 12, 2012)

conklinwh said:


> Not really sure where Santa Julia is but expect that I've seen the sign. ... on the road past Aurora heading toward Dolores where you bear right up the hill.
> 
> You are right about laptop. My wife & I each carry computer with us and in some 20 roundtrips over almost 10 years, we have never been questioned.
> Expect different if still in the box.


conklinwh,

It's on the west side of avenida Guadeloupe - calle Ignacio de Allende runs through it and, yes, it's bordered by the Libramiento a Dolores Hidalgo. It's north of col. San Antonio. CASA and Casa Hogar Don Bosco are located in it.

I agree about the box - Aduana might think it's new.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

ValRomx said:


> conklinwh,
> 
> It's on the west side of avenida Guadeloupe - calle Ignacio de Allende runs through it and, yes, it's bordered by the Libramiento a Dolores Hidalgo. It's north of col. San Antonio. CASA and Casa Hogar Don Bosco are located in it.
> 
> I agree about the box - Aduana might think it's new.


Thanks! Sounds like "inside" the libramiento and maybe not too far from extension of Canal & the bus station. Think only time that I've been that area is when took extension of Pila Seca.

Sorry if people feel this off subject but always like to hear about areas in SMA with which I'm not familiar.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yea, you could build a department for them...


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> I´m a private construction contractor, living in Queretaro and working both Queretaro and San Miguel.
> I would suggest to rent first until you get to know the areas, then, instead of buying, build a house, you will be saving as much as 30 % of the total price.
> Of course, this would not work if you like a condominium or department
> 
> Muy buena suerte ! And let me know if I can be of any help


Also doesn't work if you want to live in the center of a city where there is no open space. Is it still cheaper to build if you want adobe walls. I don't see many people building that way anymore.


----------

